# Stihl 261 cm or Husky 550xp



## KG441c (Dec 27, 2013)

Considering one of the two with 18" bar. Any pros or cons for either anyone? Will be used for topping and limbing


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 27, 2013)

opcorn:


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 27, 2013)

Which ever has the best dealer support. If dealer support doesn't matter to you, pick the one that feels best to you, and start making chips. 

The Husky will be lighter and more maneuverable. The Stihl will have a little more grunt and better air filter.


----------



## XSKIER (Dec 27, 2013)

Andyshine77 said:


> Which ever has the best dealer support. If dealer support doesn't matter to you, pick the one that feels best to you and start making chips.
> 
> The Husky will be lighter and more maneuverable. The Stihl will have a little more grunt and better air filter.



...and the stihl will have nicer bar and chain, nicer fuel and oil caps, no silly primer to deal with, will start when warm, inboard clutch, and a simpler cold start procedure.


----------



## Philip Wheelock (Dec 27, 2013)

What Andyshine77 said. Also consider a Husky 346xp. It's bulletproof, lightweight, handles well, and makes good power. MS261 C-M hasn't been out long enough and is a bit on the heavy side, and the 550xp has shown some operational stumbles out of the gate. My MS261 does all the right things to be a go-to saw, but I can feel the difference in weight from my MS260 Pro after a few hours. Dealer support is #1 consideration.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 27, 2013)

Is the 260 lighter?


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 27, 2013)

261 is my pick.


----------



## moody (Dec 27, 2013)

This isn't my video but I ported two of these saws and Terry Landrum ported the 346xp. I've used all 3 of the models being brought up here a lot. I'm a 346 lover if there ever was one but you Just can't beat the versatility of the 261 or the handling and speed of the 2253/550. So it boils down to what's the more important aspect to you? Speed and maneuverability or torque and versatility?


----------



## Philip Wheelock (Dec 27, 2013)

keith gandy said:


> Is the 260 lighter?


About a pound lighter with great handling, but doesn't make as much power as the others. Filter requires frequent cleaning. Great limbing & firewood saw up to 16" dia. wood, though.


----------



## fuzz1500 (Dec 27, 2013)

> ...and the stihl will have nicer bar and chain, nicer fuel and oil caps, no silly primer to deal with, will start when warm, inboard clutch, and a simpler cold start procedure.



Gee....are you a Stihl guy ??  hahaha
My vote is for a Husky...any Husky . As they are actually lightweight..but heavy duty !!! They start cold and warm just fine too !!


----------



## fuzz1500 (Dec 27, 2013)

If you had a Dolmar dealer near by........Id tell you to get a 421 or 5105.....that way you dont have to listen to the Stihl and Husky guys "prove" why there saws are better !!! haha But what fun would that be


----------



## moody (Dec 27, 2013)

mdavlee said:


> 261 is my pick.


But you drank the Stihl kool-aid

Had he said one saw to do the deeds of firewood duty I'd agree with you. But the 2253/550 was designed so much better for his task at hand. I'd recommend that the OP contact Terry Landrum and see what he can do for him.


----------



## fuzz1500 (Dec 27, 2013)

> Had he said one saw to do the deeds of firewood duty I'd agree with you. But the 2253/550 was designed so much better for his task at hand. I'd recommend that the OP contact Terry Landrum and see what he can do for him.



I agree....take a look at the 2253...in stock form its great ! In ported form..its AWESOME !!!!
Come to think of it...Im gonna start saving up for mine...think I have to have one !!


----------



## KG441c (Dec 27, 2013)

I dont mind driving to get saw serviced but only Jonsered dealer is TSC with no service, Husky dealer is 65 miles away, and a Stihl dealer on every corner in my home town! lol


----------



## Ron660 (Dec 27, 2013)

I'd go with Stihl since they're the only dealers in your area. It would look nice, like a little brother, sitting by your 441. Just think, your girlfriend/wife could use the 261 if you're too busy hunting or shooting guns.


----------



## sunfish (Dec 27, 2013)

Get them both in your hands, then pick the one you like best.

The ms261 is larger and heavier than a 550xp and cuts slower, but has good torque.

I'd be looking for a 346xp myself, but would take a 550xp in a minute.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 27, 2013)

Ron660 said:


> I'd go with Stihl since they're the only dealers in your area. It would look nice, like a little brother, sitting by your 441. Just think, your girlfriend/wife could use the 261 if you're too busy hunting or shooting guns.


 She ask to run the 441c already!!!! I told her it was a sin to touch a mans chainsaw!!!!! lol!!


----------



## Ron660 (Dec 27, 2013)

Put some chaps on her with some logging boots...that might change your mind. I know, let the 261 be a surprise birthday gift to her. Then you'll see how much she likes chainsaws!


----------



## fuzz1500 (Dec 27, 2013)

> I dont mind driving to get saw serviced but only Jonsered dealer is TSC with no service, Husky dealer is 65 miles away, and a Stihl dealer on every corner in my home town! lol



Sounds like you answered your own question then . Sure glad I dont have to "settle " on a Stihl !!!! I have all the major brands at dealerships right out my front door . My dad was right...this is the best location in the nation !!!


----------



## Ironworker (Dec 27, 2013)

Personally, there isn't much of a difference when it comes to pro saws, in your shoes I would have to go with Stihl due to all the dealer support or you can just get one of each


----------



## XSKIER (Dec 27, 2013)

fuzz1500 said:


> Gee....are you a Stihl guy ??  hahaha
> My vote is for a Husky...any Husky . As they are actually lightweight..but heavy duty !!! They start cold and warm just fine too !!



You must have girly little hands and poor upper body strength. The 346xp and 550xp feel like little flimsy pieces of .... to me. ...but heavy duty!!! Ya right.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 27, 2013)

I have one of brad snellings faster 261s , i also have a 2153 that stumpy built..i like them both for different reasons , for firewood duty i like my 261 a smidge more, i agree with those that say it has more grunt ( atleast it seems that way in my case ) ..i also like the fact you can add a set of dogs to a 261 i like them for bucking firewood and also they add protection to the case of the saw..the stock dog on my 2153 is useless..but i love the speed and snappy throttle of my 2153 , with an 8 pin its a limbing machine..if your best dealer is stihl id roll with that just as everyone else says


----------



## sunfish (Dec 27, 2013)

The ms261 is the same size as a 357xp/359. That is just to large for a 50cc.


----------



## moody (Dec 27, 2013)

XSKIER said:


> You must have girly little hands and poor upper body strength. The 346xp and 550xp feel like little flimsy pieces of .... to me. ...but heavy duty!!! Ya right.



Can I ask when you broke a saws AV? And how many hours do you have on a 346 or 550?


----------



## fuzz1500 (Dec 27, 2013)

> You must have girly little hands and poor upper body strength. The 346xp and 550xp feel like little flimsy pieces of .... to me. ...but heavy duty!!! Ya right.



You are right...and I must have a pea-brain too . Its almost like you already know me personally


----------



## lmbrman (Dec 27, 2013)

I am in the girly hands club I guess. I like having heated handles on my saws, so I chose husky. I might have said either is a good saw, but it seems cooler to be am armchair warrior and pick sides, draw lines.

Handle both, consider yur dealer choices. you wont be disappointed in either IMO.


----------



## BKrusher (Dec 27, 2013)

Limbing-550xp
Firewood-261c
Buy both!!!!!


----------



## KG441c (Dec 27, 2013)

Ron660 said:


> Put some chaps on her with some logging boots...that might change mind. I know, let the 261 be a surprise birthday gift to her. Then you'll see how much she likes chainsaws!


Think ill stick to buying her the ipad she ask for? If i tell her the saw is her birthday present she may get madsometimes and take the saw!!!!


----------



## XSKIER (Dec 27, 2013)

moody said:


> Can I ask when you broke a saws AV? And how many hours do you have on a 346 or 550?



I never have or will break a saw'S AV. I also stihl have all of the paint on my bars. How? Don't yank em when they're pinched! I'm happy to have not spent much time with a flimsy Husqy in my hands, YUK!


----------



## Twisted Priorities (Dec 27, 2013)

First 026, then 026 Pro. Upgrade to MS 260, then MS 261 VW. Looking at the MS 261 C-M. Can't wait to see what's next.

My vote: Get the Stihl 261 C-M


----------



## nmurph (Dec 27, 2013)

XSKIER said:


> I never have or will break a saw'S AV. I also stihl have all of the paint on my bars. How? Don't yank em when they're pinched! I'm happy to have not spent much time with a flimsy Husqy in my hands, YUK!



You are really making a lot of friends on this board.


----------



## labdad (Dec 27, 2013)

opcorn:Got to admire the passion...LOL


----------



## RedFir Down (Dec 27, 2013)

XSKIER said:


> I never have or will break a saw'S AV. I also stihl have all of the paint on my bars. How? Don't yank em when they're pinched! I'm happy to have not spent much time with a flimsy Husqy in my hands, YUK!



Hey XSKIER with all of your post's in this thread it sounds like you cant wait for your "afternoon soap opera's" to begin!!!!!...Cant wait for the drama?!?!


----------



## moody (Dec 27, 2013)

Nobody is trying to convert you here. Just seems you're bashing something you don't know about.


----------



## fuzz1500 (Dec 27, 2013)

> Got to admire the passion...LOL



"Passion" wasnt the word that came to my mind


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 27, 2013)

moody said:


> But you drank the Stihl kool-aid
> 
> Had he said one saw to do the deeds of firewood duty I'd agree with you. But the 2253/550 was designed so much better for his task at hand. I'd recommend that the OP contact Terry Landrum and see what he can do for him.



Well I'm a husky fan but stihl has better choices for my cutting style right now. If husky keeps going in that direction I won't own any of their saws. I like torque over the quick rev stuff husky does. I don't like 50cc saws and a 261 cuts like a bigger saw. I know most don't like that but they're tiny saws any way.


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 27, 2013)

moody said:


> This isn't my video but I ported two of these saws and Terry Landrum ported the 346xp. I've used all 3 of the models being brought up here a lot. I'm a 346 lover if there ever was one but you Just can't beat the versatility of the 261 or the handling and speed of the 2253/550. So it boils down to what's the more important aspect to you? Speed and maneuverability or torque and versatility?




Good running saws moody. I know that 8 oz is a killer for the difference in handling. I've lost almost all of the husky support in my area. Stihl has much better but I hate buying new saws. The only 2 I would consider buying new right now is a 261cm and a 661.


----------



## moody (Dec 27, 2013)

mdavlee said:


> Well I'm a husky fan but stihl has better choices for my cutting style right now. If husky keeps going in that direction I won't own any of their saws. I like torque over the quick rev stuff husky does. I don't like 50cc saws and a 261 cuts like a bigger saw. I know most don't like that but they're tiny saws any way.



Everyone has their own style and preference of saw. I use 50&60cc saws a lot and aside from the 361 I've not had one that fit my style.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 27, 2013)

A MS261 needs not hang it's head to any other 50cc saw. This cant is Oak. The log is Walnut.


----------



## moody (Dec 27, 2013)

mdavlee said:


> Good running saws moody. I know that 8 oz is a killer for the difference in handling. I've lost almost all of the husky support in my area. Stihl has much better but I hate buying new saws. The only 2 I would consider buying new right now is a 261cm and a 661.



Thanks I'm pretty happy with the 2253. But I recommend the 261 a lot for the 1 saw firewood guys. And when the saws get that big my cousin's trusty 395 comes to play. We grew up rrunning undersized saws in bigger trees. So It almost takes the fun out of it when you buzz through it.


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 27, 2013)

moody said:


> Everyone has their own style and preference of saw. I use 50&60cc saws a lot and aside from the 361 I've not had one that fit my style.





moody said:


> Thanks I'm pretty happy with the 2253. But I recommend the 261 a lot for the 1 saw firewood guys. And when the saws get that big my cousin's trusty 395 comes to play. We grew up rrunning undersized saws in bigger trees. So It almost takes the fun out of it when you buzz through it.



I use larger saws all the time and can't get used to the power band of the 346. The 261 is just like running a bigger saw even buried in hardwoods. I use 90cc almost all the time. I did use the 357 yesterday and we bucked and split about a cord. I ran 2 tanks through the 357 with a 20" bar in some real big sycamore. I used the 9010 for some of it but it had the 36" bar on it so I didn't use it but for a few cuts. I was trying to break the 357 in since it just got a piston 3 tanks ago.


----------



## XSKIER (Dec 27, 2013)

nmurph said:


> You are really making a lot of friends on this board.



Good. If my $.02 goes to save a guy from making an xp mistake, I feel like the board would've got its money's worth


----------



## moody (Dec 27, 2013)

XSKIER said:


> Good. If my $.02 goes to save a guy from making an xp mistake, I feel like the board would've got its money's worth



Do you have anything constructive to add here? Sawtroll may bash other brands but he at least puts up specs.


----------



## Twisted Priorities (Dec 27, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> A MS261 needs not hang it's head to any other 50cc saw. This cant is Oak. The log is Walnut.



Nice videos but where is the operators PPE ? No safety glasses, ear plugs.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 27, 2013)

Thats pretty common with Brad lol


Sent from my AutoTune carb


----------



## moody (Dec 27, 2013)

KenJax Tree said:


> Thats pretty common with Brad lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my AutoTune carb



I can't let Brad take all the heat. He at least has a saw buck


Edit wrong smiley and fat fingers. I can't delete smilies?


----------



## nmurph (Dec 27, 2013)

XSKIER said:


> Good. If my $.02 goes to save a guy from making an xp mistake, I feel like the board would've got its money's worth



Drinking the Kool-Aid one drop at a time. You, my friend, are closed-minded. I'm very sorry as that is tough way to go through life. So many good things will pass you by while you watch the scenery through a straw.


----------



## Twisted Priorities (Dec 27, 2013)

moody said:


> I can't let Brad take all the heat. He at least has a saw buck
> 
> 
> Edit wrong smiley and fat fingers. I can't delete smilies?


He does in the 1st vid, but the 2nd vid he starts off on the ground then moves to the buck. At least he didn't bury the bar in the dirt.


----------



## XSKIER (Dec 27, 2013)

nmurph said:


> Drinking the Kool-Aid one drop at a time. You, my friend, are closed-minded. I'm very sorry as that is tough way to go through life. So many good things will pass you by while you watch the scenery through a straw.



Oh haha. Like an ex PEE flavored lemonade bath is any better? hehehehehe...


----------



## moody (Dec 27, 2013)

XSKIER said:


> Oh haha. Like an ex PEE flavored lemonade bath is any better? hehehehehe...



That's extra pee to you


----------



## nmurph (Dec 27, 2013)

XSKIER said:


> Oh haha. Like an ex PEE flavored lemonade bath is any better? hehehehehe...



I bet you a dollar to a doughnut that I own more different brands of saw than do you.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 27, 2013)

So spank me, lol


----------



## fuzz1500 (Dec 27, 2013)

> Oh haha. Like an ex PEE flavored lemonade bath is any better? hehehehehe...



You are definetly runnin a "closed port" cylinder buddy . All of us on here have our brand loyalty . But what kind of person will say that all but Stihl saws suck ? Thats pretty ignorant . I have owned a bunch . Even had a Stihl 038 and 014 on my shelf for awile . They each had there good qualities . Sure I prefer Husky . But you will find not only Husky's on my shelf......but a Dolmar...a couple Echos...some Homies....an old Sears . ...sometimes even some Wild Things . Ive found that to speak the truth...you have to walk as many paths as possible . Good luck !


----------



## fuzz1500 (Dec 27, 2013)

> I bet you a dollar to a doughnut that I own more different brands of saw than do you.



I bet you are correct . Thats why you are one of the well respected men on here . You speak from experience...and are open minded !


----------



## XSKIER (Dec 27, 2013)

nmurph said:


> I bet you a dollar to a doughnut that I own more different brands of saw than do you.



Sure, go ahead and eat your ex PEE soaked donut. I've got no desire to own any junkie saws. How many different brands of saw does it take to cut wood anyway?


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Dec 27, 2013)

XSKIER said:


> How many different brands of saw does it take to cut wood anyway?


Anything but a Stihl works for me!


----------



## KG441c (Dec 27, 2013)

Well hold on now!!! I dont know about that Stihl comment! I ve had an 021 thats served me very well and a 441c that is awesome and considering one of Brads stage one 261cm. Easy on the Stihl!!!! lol!!


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 27, 2013)

I like adding fuel to the flames. Torque? who needs torque?



Honestly both the 346 and 261 are about the same when it comes to usability blocking firewood. The Husky 3 series saws need time it to break in and run right IMHO, more than most. I'd love to see how well Mike's 346 would run with more than a few cant races under it's belt. I also know perception and brand loyalty plays a big part in all this. Never understood brand loyalty myself. opcorn:


----------



## nmurph (Dec 27, 2013)

XSKIER said:


> Sure, go ahead and eat your ex PEE soaked donut. I've got no desire to own any junkie saws. How many different brands of saw does it take to cut wood anyway?


What's the old adage: argue with a....?????


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 27, 2013)

I like the way Husky's feel in my hands better than Stihl and i get way better dealer support. After i ran a 346xp i switched to Husqvarna and sold the Stihl's but i kept my 200T's and MS 361. I bought another 346xp,372xpw,372xp.and a 390xp and never looked back.


Sent from my AutoTune carb


----------



## nmurph (Dec 27, 2013)

A 200 is obviously the pick in the TH saws. I would strongly consider a 661. I have a 361 and it is a great saw. A044/440 is also a fine saw as is an 046/460/461. I think that Husky has saws that are as good or better than the 361/044.


----------



## BKrusher (Dec 27, 2013)

I think xskier is just trying to stir the pot a little...
346xp, 550xp, 2253, 261, 261cm ... all good ones!! Get your choice ported and you'll be set for awhile until CAD hits hard


----------



## fuzz1500 (Dec 27, 2013)

> I think xskier is just trying to stir the pot a little...
> 346xp, 550xp, 2253, 261, 261cm ... all good ones!! Get your choice ported and you'll be set for awhile until CAD hits hard



I wouldnt stick up for that guy ! Some of the things said have gone a wee bit too far for just "stirring the pot" in my opinion . Maybe thats just my weak upper body talking .


----------



## fuzz1500 (Dec 27, 2013)

Finding it hard to type actually....gonna put some lotion on my feminine hands now .


----------



## BKrusher (Dec 27, 2013)

fuzz1500 said:


> Some of the things said have gone a wee bit too far for just "stirring the pot" in my opinion . Maybe thats just my weak upper body talking .


 Well it's so over the top I can only take it this way...that's all. I will say you gotta give the guy credit for sticking up for something other than a 346xp...lol...sorry guys...I got a stihl 361 and it is nice, but it got a lot of hype I says....and I used one for a year cutting everything from brush to big oaks at a line clearing job... good saw but come on, it ain't that great....my .02


----------



## BKrusher (Dec 27, 2013)

I like my masterminded 261cm... but I wish I could buy em all...


----------



## c5rulz (Dec 27, 2013)

nmurph said:


> What's the old adage: argue with a....?????


 

I believe it goes something like, "Never argue with an idiot, as they will drag you down to their level and beat your with experience."


----------



## c5rulz (Dec 27, 2013)

XSKIER said:


> I never have or will break a saw'S AV. I also stihl have all of the paint on my bars. How? Don't yank em when they're pinched! I'm happy to have not spent much time with a flimsy Husqy in my hands, YUK!


 

Wow, simply amazing how you have defied the laws of logic and physics. In my way of thinking anyone who has all the paint on their bars doesn't put any hours on said saws. Use wears the paint off bars.


----------



## fuzz1500 (Dec 27, 2013)

> I like my masterminded 261cm... but I wish I could buy em all...



Ill agree with you on the last part of that !


----------



## AKDoug (Dec 27, 2013)

c5rulz said:


> Wow, simply amazing how you have defied the laws of logic and physics. In my way of thinking anyone who has all the paint on their bars doesn't put any hours on said saws. Use wears the paint off bars.


They're Stihl bars... they take longer to wear off the paint than Oregon bars  I'm a Stihl dealer and will still admit that Husky makes some good saws. Without competition all brands would suffer. Bottom line, though, is that I don't have to worry about it. There aren't many Husky pro saws lurking about in this country.


----------



## hunter72 (Dec 27, 2013)

I like well made saws. In the 70s I sold Sachs Dolmar and Poulan Pro saws to Loggers in Northern Wi.only 50cc and 70 cc saws with 18"3/8 chain.The Poulan were a hard sell but the 425s were a good seller. Any way I took in some trades and played with them all.I have a few new pro 50cc saws in the barn from Stihl,Husk and Jred that I am breaking in and love them all.


----------



## fuzz1500 (Dec 27, 2013)

> I like well made saws. In the 70s I sold Sachs Dolmar and Poulan Pro saws to Loggers in Northern Wi.only 50cc and 70 cc saws with 18"3/8 chain.The Poulan were a hard sell but the 425s were a good seller. Any way I took in some trades and played with them all.I have a few new pro 50cc saws in the barn from Stihl,Husk and Jred that I am breaking in and love them all.



Would love to see some pics of those saws sometime !!!


----------



## labdad (Dec 27, 2013)

AKDoug said:


> They're Stihl bars... they take longer to wear off the paint than Oregon bars  I'm a Stihl dealer and will still admit that Husky makes some good saws. Without competition all brands would suffer. Bottom line, though, is that I don't have to worry about it. There aren't many Husky pro saws lurking about in this country.


I am amazed at how long it takes to wear the paint off a bar Stihl or Husky. That is some tuff stuff. I just went to a local farm store in my area and looked at their Stihl display. I bet they had 40 saws on shelves. From 170 something to 661. BS ing with the guy working there and he said this winter they were going to add on to the store and increase the size of the Stihl display. He also said they would have every piece of equipment that Stihl makes on a shelf. Hard for the NAPA down the street that handles Husky to compete with that.


----------



## hunter72 (Dec 27, 2013)

fuzz1500 said:


> Would love to see some pics of those saws sometime !!!


 
I will take a pic tomarrow the 550 xp from Caleb. a 346xp I got today from dealer in Pilmyra Wi. , a stihl 261 had a few months and a 2153 from dealer by cabin last month Yes I got CAD.hope the 346 cured it.


----------



## c5rulz (Dec 27, 2013)

AKDoug said:


> They're Stihl bars... they take longer to wear off the paint than Oregon bars  I'm a Stihl dealer and will still admit that Husky makes some good saws. Without competition all brands would suffer. Bottom line, though, is that I don't have to worry about it. There aren't many Husky pro saws lurking about in this country.


 

Paint on bars is not immune to wear, I'll admit some lasts longer than others.

Paint on bars of saws that aren't used lasts the longest, that is my point.


----------



## sunfish (Dec 27, 2013)

c5rulz said:


> Paint on bars is not immune to wear, I'll admit some lasts longer than others.
> 
> Paint on bars of saws that aren't used lasts the longest, that is my point.


I'm with ya bro! The paint on my brother's ms290 was mostly gone after the first year. 

That was a few years ago, he runs a different brand now...


----------



## BKrusher (Dec 27, 2013)

How about a dolmar ps-5105...?


----------



## sunfish (Dec 27, 2013)

BKrusher said:


> How about a dolmar ps-5105...?


Had one in my hands today. Nice saw! But like the ms261 it's on the large side for a 50cc saw.


----------



## fuzz1500 (Dec 27, 2013)

> How about a dolmar ps-5105...?



Id love to have one myself !! Ive only heard good things ....except they are a little higher in the weight dept . I hope the Dolmars get better dealer support in the years to come . Im lucky . I have 2 really close by !


----------



## hunter72 (Dec 27, 2013)

I have used a 5105 18" full 3/8 and it does cut.I will have to use these others and break them in before I say the 5105 out cuts these other stock saws. The 5105 is a good one it will open our eyes to Dolmar.


----------



## sunfish (Dec 27, 2013)

I think someone took XSKIER's skis away from him?

Haven't seen a string of rants like that in a while...


----------



## fuzz1500 (Dec 27, 2013)

> I think someone took XSKIER's skis away from him?
> 
> Haven't seen a string of rants like that in a while...


----------



## justtools (Dec 27, 2013)

Looks like you cannot go wrong with either saw. I will also help you out. If you buy either one and in the first few weeks find it isnt to your liking. I will buy it from you at 50% of cost. Plus shipping of course. Good luck


----------



## sunfish (Dec 27, 2013)

fuzz1500 said:


> Id love to have one myself !! Ive only heard good things ....except they are a little higher in the weight dept . I hope the Dolmars get better dealer support in the years to come . Im lucky . I have 2 really close by !


Found my first Dolmar dealer today, bout an hour away. I had no idea they were there.


----------



## bigtuna (Dec 27, 2013)

Flippy caps are a deal breaker. go for the husky.


----------



## labdad (Dec 27, 2013)

sunfish said:


> Found my first Dolmar dealer today, bout an hour away. I had no idea they were there.


Where is the Dolmar dealer?


----------



## XSKIER (Dec 27, 2013)

sunfish said:


> I think someone took XSKIER's skis away from him?
> 
> Haven't seen a string of rants like that in a while...



Just checking in from a family party now. I'll have more for you huky lovers tomorrow! ...yep...


----------



## cre10 (Dec 27, 2013)

justtools said:


> Looks like you cannot go wrong with either saw. I will also help you out. If you buy either one and in the first few weeks find it isnt to your liking. I will buy it from you at 50% of cost. Plus shipping of course. Good luck


I will do 51%


----------



## moody (Dec 27, 2013)

cre10 said:


> I will do 51%


Big spender

You'd be able to give feedback on the 261. How do you like yours ?


----------



## cre10 (Dec 27, 2013)

moody said:


> Big spender
> 
> You'd be able to give feedback on the 261. How do you like yours ?


Great but I've never ran a 550 or Jred so I can't really say one way or another. I will say if someone is worried about a saw being 8 ounces or whatever heavier than another then they probably ought to not be cutting wood.


----------



## moody (Dec 27, 2013)

cre10 said:


> Great but I've never ran a 550 or Jred so I can't really say one way or another. I will say if someone is worried about a saw being 8 ounces or whatever heavier than another then they probably ought to not be cutting wood.



I know where one is you could try out.


----------



## MarcS (Dec 27, 2013)

When I first saw the 261 at a shop I thought "hey that's a nice replacement for the 361" and then realized it was the 50cc replacement for the 260. I'm kind of a Jonny Red guy but I would buy a Stihl if the right model spoke to me (like the 461 does) 

I do get what someone said about the 346/2153 feeling like a tinker toy, I absolutely hated it until it got ported...and put a decent dog on it so the damn brake handle quit slapping my hand when butted up doing some light bucking. Now if I'm doing some serious cutting taking more than one saw I run a 18" .325 b/c on it and use it mainly for limbing but if I know I'll be in consistant medium size firewood type stuff I swap a 18" 3/8" b/c on it and run it all day. 

Also had a 5100s and loved it, a great stock 50cc saw on a 18" 3/8" setup. The only reason I sold it for the 2153 is I wanted heat and the 2153 takes to porting better. If you are going to stay with a stock saw don't overlook a 5100s/5105.


----------



## lmbrman (Dec 27, 2013)

sunfish said:


> I think someone took XSKIER's skis away from him?
> 
> Haven't seen a string of rants like that in a while...



he was looking at his skis and read "made in Sweeden" on each of them


----------



## sunfish (Dec 27, 2013)

labdad said:


> Where is the Dolmar dealer?


Salem Missouri. Dent County Rental.


----------



## sunfish (Dec 27, 2013)

XSKIER said:


> Just checking in from a family party now. I'll have more for you huky lovers tomorrow! ...yep...


Well, we will be on to something completely different by then...

You get yer skis back?


----------



## labdad (Dec 27, 2013)

sunfish said:


> Salem Missouri. Dent County Rental.


I'll have to check that out, I get down that way several times a year. I used to have relatives in Mountain View, down past you.


----------



## sunfish (Dec 27, 2013)

labdad said:


> I'll have to check that out, I get down that way several times a year. I used to have relatives in Mountain View, down past you.


Small dealer, but he is stocking the better models in Husq and Dolmar. Nice guy also.


----------



## mesupra (Dec 27, 2013)

XSKIER, 

We are all friends on here some of us are practically family. Its ok, you can come of the closet now, you silly Husky lover you.

Screen shot from XSKIER about a couple used 550xps LOL


----------



## Big_Wood (Dec 27, 2013)

why anyone would want to spend more on a lesser saw is beyond me. funny thing is xskier doesn't even sound like he has ever even used a husky but judging from the last post it seems like he wants too. one word of advice skier. if you are dead set on stihls and don't want to be converted just don't run one otherwise you will be  i'm not saying stihls are junk because IMO both brands hold up just fine. i will say that i have probably used more of each brand then 80% of the members on this site with an unbiased mind and my sig shows what i chose. if you see me running a stihl i will most likely be enjoying it but you can automatically assume i got that saw free or so cheap it may as well have been free. hell would freeze over before you saw me go buy a new stihl from the dealer.


----------



## BKrusher (Dec 28, 2013)

"Why anyone would want to spend more on a lesser saw is beyond me".....Most of the huskys I used, while great wood cutting machines, just don't seem to be built as well as a Stihl so I get the price even though I don't like it......the little things on a stihl just seem better....and whoever thought of that paint job should be shot cause it don't stay on and two it looks like crap.


----------



## XSKIER (Dec 28, 2013)

I do notice the Husqies are a good bit cheaper, must all be those "good handling" flimsy little parts they're made of. I never see any around here either on a dealers shelf or for sale on Craigslist. I thought I might be able to make a buck from the local resale of mesupras saws, but I don't think I could sell them for what he needed to get, and I sure wouldn't want to be stuck owning one. My neighbor has a 550xp that I've run a little, and an ex coworker had a 346xp, that at the time I was comparing to my farmboss. I'm not trying to prove anything in this thread, just to share my opinion of lack of quality in hukies xp line.


----------



## XSKIER (Dec 28, 2013)

sunfish said:


> I think someone took XSKIER's skis away from him?
> 
> Haven't seen a string of rants like that in a while...



I don't think I'd ever let my skis go. I may go years without riding them, but I stihl enjoy going out and shredding these little hills around here. The 550xp, MS 261 C-M comparison is not really "rant" worthy, the stihl is just so much better that the Husqy guys will say anything to defend their little x pees.


----------



## fuzz1500 (Dec 28, 2013)

> The 550xp, MS 261 C-M comparison is not really "rant" worthy, the stihl is just so much better that the Husqy guys will say anything to defend their little x pees.



Ignorance is bliss


----------



## XSKIER (Dec 28, 2013)

westcoaster90 said:


> why anyone would want to spend more on a lesser saw is beyond me. funny thing is xskier doesn't even sound like he has ever even used a husky but judging from the last post it seems like he wants too. one word of advice skier. if you are dead set on stihls and don't want to be converted just don't run one otherwise you will be  i'm not saying stihls are junk because IMO both brands hold up just fine. i will say that i have probably used more of each brand then 80% of the members on this site with an unbiased mind and my sig shows what i chose. if you see me running a stihl i will most likely be enjoying it but you can automatically assume i got that saw free or so cheap it may as well have been free. hell would freeze over before you saw me go buy a new stihl from the dealer.



You get what I'm saying. The same distaste you have for stihls, I've got for hunkajunkas. I'm always looking for a saw deal, but the only ones around here that have any value will be the stihl.


----------



## BKrusher (Dec 28, 2013)

One thing I'll say and its been said many a time is the 261, 261cm has got a heck of an air filter. Beats any style of an older stihl and husky that I have had the priveledge to use in my opinion. I will say that most huskys I ran were faster cutters but that's not all I look for....


----------



## KG441c (Dec 28, 2013)

Im leaning toward a Snelling 261cm stage 1. Ive heard good things about the Dolmar 5105. Ive only ran 1 Husky and it was an old 66. Wasnt impressed. My 441c will blow the doors off that 66. I dont have Husky service for about 80 miles but i would like to try a 550xp


----------



## Locust Cutter (Dec 28, 2013)

My 346xp was a limbing monster and from the moment my Father ad I each got to run it, it was a fight over who got to run "our saw". The 261 feels a lot heavier and bulkier but like Andyshine77 and others mentioned, is very solid and pulls better from a torque perspective. If you want a fast handling, lightning acceleration, surgical precision saw, get the 550 or 346 or 22__. If you want to do limbing and a bit bigger stuff, go with the 261. I am routinely amazed at what my 261 will do, especially noodling, relative to a 50cc saw, (although it feels like a 60cc saw). It pulls very well in Hedge, for me, with a M.M. ad a 16" bar wearing .050-3/8" round chisel chain. One of these days, it will make a trip to Brad's workshop to get the full monty. I would "Stihl" like to have another 346xp or a 550xp simply for the handling traits and could then switch out as I saw fit. There is no real "wrong" answer here, to include the 5105 or a CS500P. 

Ultimately, answer this and there's you answer: What feels good to you and cuts in the manner that you prefer?
Good Luck!


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 28, 2013)

XSKIER said:


> I do notice the Husqies are a good bit cheaper, must all be those "good handling" flimsy little parts they're made of. I never see any around here either on a dealers shelf or for sale on Craigslist. I thought I might be able to make a buck from the local resale of mesupras saws, but I don't think I could sell them for what he needed to get, and I sure wouldn't want to be stuck owning one. My neighbor has a 550xp that I've run a little, and an ex coworker had a 346xp, that at the time I was comparing to my farmboss. I'm not trying to prove anything in this thread, just to share my opinion of lack of quality in hukies xp line.



There's not really a lack of quality. I've seen more stihls with plastic damage than huskies and replaced 3 to 1 rear handles on stihls to huskies in the saws I've rebuilt and sold. I've had one husky fall off the tail gate and go rolling down a hill about 40' with no damage period. Never had a stihl do that but I don't know if it would have survived just as good. I'm not a stihl hater or husky lover. Both make good saws in some classes. I prefer the 261 in the 50cc class myself. I've had a couple 346/2153 and just can't get to like them.


----------



## moody (Dec 28, 2013)

I've yet to see anything that backs up this "flimsy" statement. Like mdavlee said Stihl replaces parts and Husqvarna replaces springs. $70 tank or $7 spring? Good news for Stihl is they're using more spring AV.


----------



## BKrusher (Dec 28, 2013)

KG441c said:


> Im leaning toward a Snelling 261cm stage 1. Ive heard good things about the Dolmar 5105. Ive only ran 1 Husky and it was an old 66. Wasnt impressed. My 441c will blow the doors off that 66. I dont have Husky service for about 80 miles but i would like to try a 550xp


You will be pleased to say the least....Brad does good work as a lot of builders here do...IMO might as well go full port job but no less than a good muffler mod.


----------



## sunfish (Dec 28, 2013)

My "flimsy" 346xp was bought new in Jan 2001, used semi commercially since and has only broken two clutch springs. No broken atv springs or any plastic. This old XP is responsible for at least 3 wood cutters changing saw brands.


I've also said many times, if I had to go with Stihl, I'd get a ms261. Not a bad saw, actually a good saw and I don't hate it like some hate the XPs'? It's all good!


----------



## fuzz1500 (Dec 28, 2013)

> I've also said many times, if I had to go with Stihl, I'd get a ms261. Not a bad saw, actually a good saw and I don't hate it like some hate the XPs'? It's all good!



Im half tempted to go snag one of these Stihl 261's and see if I can understand a few things . I looks like a good looking saw . And Im not afraid to have a Stihl on my shelf...for a little while anyway  Id have to get the.. cm ..so it could be a fair comparison with the 550xp on my shelf !


----------



## HittinSteel (Dec 28, 2013)

Glad I don't have the dilemma, seems like a real toss up ......... 346XPG for me please.


----------



## hunter72 (Dec 28, 2013)

Here they are all nice saws, 261, 346xp,550Xp and Jred 2153. Going shooting then cut some wood.


----------



## tlandrum (Dec 28, 2013)

I have made my living with both stihl and Husqvarna saws. I like them both,they both have faults and they both have good qualities to them. its a funny thing to me that if stihl is such a better saw than a Husqvarna then id say stihl must be down grading there quality by copying husqvarna's spring av or by paying to use husqvarnas m tronic technology. what I would say is that stihl isn't stupid and knows a good selling point when they see it. to me with the way saws are being built these days its just a matter of what size do you want and whats the color combo you like the best. would I go cut wood with a stihl ,ugh your dang skippy I would , have for years and hell im a Husqvarna ,jonsered,and red max dealer. don't get hung up on thinking one saws so much better than the other right now. save that till the saw with no name that I cant speak of hits the shelves ,then the game will change.


----------



## fuzz1500 (Dec 28, 2013)

> Here they are all nice saws. Going shooting then cut some wood.



Great pics of some sweet saws...on a nice day ! Sounds like you are gonna have a great day !! Good luck out there 
P.S....miss the skeet and trap league days...used to be pretty good....and I had more money too !! hahaha


----------



## fuzz1500 (Dec 28, 2013)

> I have made my living with both stihl and Husqvarna saws. I like them both,they both have faults and they both have good qualities to them. its a funny thing to me that if stihl is such a better saw than a Husqvarna then id say stihl must be down grading there quality by copying husqvarna's spring av or by paying to use husqvarnas m tronic technology. what I would say is that stihl isn't stupid and knows a good selling point when they see it. to me with the way saws are being built these days its just a matter of what size do you want and whats the color combo you like the best. would I go cut wood with a stihl ,ugh your dang skippy I would , have for years and hell im a Husqvarna ,jonsered,and red max dealer. don't get hung up on thinking one saws so much better than the other right now. save that till the saw with no name that I cant speak of hits the shelves ,then the game will change.



How could this thread be summed up any better than that ?? Ill answer my own question...It cant be !!


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Dec 28, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> save that till the saw with no name that I cant speak of hits the shelves ,then the game will change.


There ya go teasin' us again!


----------



## c5rulz (Dec 28, 2013)

Tlandrum, great post!


----------



## KG441c (Dec 28, 2013)

How about the Dolmar 5105 anybody?


tlandrum said:


> I have made my living with both stihl and Husqvarna saws. I like them both,they both have faults and they both have good qualities to them. iter saw thn grading there quality by copying hhhusqvarna's spring avhusqvarnas m tronic technology. what I would say is that stihl isn't stupid and knows a good selling point when they see it. to me with the way saws are being built these days its just a matter of what size do you want and whats the color combo you like the best. would I go cut wood with a stihl ,ugh your dang skippy I would , have for years and hell im a Husqvarna ,jonsered,and red max dealer. don't get hung up on thinking one saws so much better than the other right now. save that till the saw with no name that I cant speak of hits the shelves ,then the game will change.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 28, 2013)

Ok Tlandrum!!!! Spill tha beans!!! lol


----------



## Locust Cutter (Dec 28, 2013)

572 anyone???


----------



## Locust Cutter (Dec 28, 2013)

KG441c said:


> How about the Dolmar 5105 anybody?


Kind of like the 261, chunky but in a good/solid way. Good torque and revs out nice. Might be a bit better A/V than the Stihl.


----------



## Philip Wheelock (Dec 28, 2013)

Give me a Husky 346xp, 550xp, or Stihl MS261 C-M and I'm happy. Any of these saws can perform past my skill level and endurance. Great dealer support for Husky and Stihl within 5 miles of my house.


----------



## moody (Dec 28, 2013)

KG441c said:


> How about the Dolmar 5105 anybody?




Great saws very well could be the best bang for your $ pro style 50cc out there.


----------



## Big_Wood (Dec 28, 2013)

KG441c said:


> Im leaning toward a Snelling 261cm stage 1. Ive heard good things about the Dolmar 5105. Ive only ran 1 Husky and it was an old 66. Wasnt impressed. *My 441c will blow the doors off that 66*. I dont have Husky service for about 80 miles but i would like to try a 550xp



i sure as hell hope so. yer comparing a high strung saw to something that used to be high strung back in the day but is more of a grandpa saw by today's standards.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 28, 2013)

westcoaster90 said:


> i sure as hell hope so. yer comparing a high strung saw to something that used to be high strung back in the day but is more of a graaand saw by today's standards.


Lol!! Not knocking Husky! Sorry. Considering bying a 550 but for bucking the top of a large tree and to keep from holding up my 441c the entire tree im thinking the 261 or 5105. I dont care for a saw that requires a light touch and bogs.


----------



## Big_Wood (Dec 28, 2013)

KG441c said:


> Lol!! Not knocking Husky! Sorry. Considering bying a 550 but for bucking the top of a large tree and to keep from holding up my 441c the entire tree im thinking the 261 or 5105. I dont care for a saw that requires a light touch and bogs.



i'm not worried about you knocking husky. it's just a way of life. guys either run a husky or run what their daddy taught them to which is a stihl . naw i'm just kidding i am guilty of dissing stihls also but the truth is i really don't mind them. what i said about never buying one new from the dealer is also truth though. there are even some stihls i have owned and regret selling like an 044 for example. i like my 372 more which is why i sold it but it was a nice saw and i have been scouting another one for the last year and a half. a builder of coarse as you wouldn't see me spend a ton of money on one. last one a got was free in box.


----------



## BKrusher (Dec 28, 2013)

I think TLandrum said it well...now if people that don't have anywhere near the experience as Terry, including me, would listen it would be wise but where is the fun on a message board like this then....

Original question was 261cm vs. 550xp for limbing and topping. Maybe we should just vote...


----------



## KG441c (Dec 28, 2013)

Dolmar 5105???


----------



## c5rulz (Dec 28, 2013)

BKrusher said:


> Maybe we should just vote...


 


Considering how well the last Presidential election worked out along with every single member of Congress, maybe voting does not choose the best option.


----------



## BKrusher (Dec 28, 2013)

c5rulz said:


> Considering how well the last Presidential election worked out along with every single member of Congress, maybe voting does not choose the best option.


Yep


----------



## Locust Cutter (Dec 29, 2013)

KG441c said:


> Lol!! Not knocking Husky! Sorry. Considering bying a 550 but for bucking the top of a large tree and to keep from holding up my 441c the entire tree im thinking the 261 or 5105. I dont care for a saw that requires a light touch and bogs.



I'll put it this way (stock saws as modded it changes a lot), if your style is to give it hell and muscle it or be heavy handed (not trying to be insulting at all), get the Stihl or the Dolmar. If you're really heavy handed, you may be better w/a 60cc saw as they have a bit more torque to put up with it. If you style is more about finesse and efficiency of motion, get the Husky/Jonsered, Efco or Echo as you'll be rewarded handsomely. All are great saws, but each have a particular way that they like to be run and running them contrary to that brings diminished returns. All of this is relative though as they're only 50cc and the 441 is A LOT more saw than they are. From what you're describing of your cutting style, I'd go with the Stihl or the Dolmar.

To clarify my earlier statement, when I'm fresh at the start of the day, I love the Husky style saw, as it's light, efficient, precise and lightning-fast which makes limbing a joy for me. When it's towards the end of the day, I want the Stihl/Dolmar torque to simply raise hell and muscle through it quickly to get the job done. I like the Efco and Echo saws as they kind of split the difference between the two ideas and are a darn fine compromise. Draw your own conclusions!

PS: ALL of the above choices will be harder working and of much higher integrity than the entirety of Congress and Pennsylvania Ave...


----------



## mesupra (Dec 29, 2013)

At the beginning of the day I like to run a good saw too. By the end of the day I wanna drink beer. I guess The only saw I need is a husky.


----------



## Locust Cutter (Dec 29, 2013)

Well that wasn't my intent, but I like your style!


----------



## hotjava66 (Dec 29, 2013)

Also agree with Terry, I own both Stihl and Husky equipment and have had go luck with both. I pick equipment on a case by case basis and went with a 550xp when I bought. Like the 261 as well but was buying more for limbing and like the feel of the 550xp better. For someone only running 1 saw and blocking up a lot of wood the 261 may be a better choice. Had my 550 ported and I am extremely impressed with it. It has gotten much stronger since it has broken in a well. I now do way more work with it than I originally intended, it will cut anything up to 12" or so nearly as fast as my ported 372 and is a lot lighter to carry and use. I love my 372 but it has definitely gotten less use since I got the 550. Anyway, you really can't go wrong with either saw, pick the one that feels bet to YOU.


----------



## mesupra (Dec 29, 2013)

If I wasn't so cheap I would have some porting done on a couple saws, I will say that my first "real" saw was a 026. It really was a great all around saw, I would not hesitate to try a 261 if I happened across a good one for cheap.


----------



## indiansprings (Dec 29, 2013)

One of the biggest internet tales is Stihl is paying husky for CM technology. Stihl's test bed was the 280 which used just one solenoid, the fuel injection patent was issued in 91, they had worked on the current CM platform going back to the 270's/280 intro, it is the reason their have been no issue's with the CM technology, no AT learning curve like the swedes. Stihl has imho copied air filtration only to take it to another level, with the current twist lock system found on the 261,271, and coming soon on the 362CM.
Both brands are excellent when you get to the pro saw level, as a family we cut and sell a little firewood, over a 1000 cord in the last four and a half years, it boils down to personal preference and dealer support, before becoming involved with a Stihl/Echo/Shinny dealership I always bought where I got the best service, tried a 346XP it was a good saw, just hated the outboard clutch and after using Stihl for years just never felt "solid". We've run the two non 261's and love them, they get a heck of a lot of use, just bought a 261CM, it's going to Mastermind. Having said they are both great saws, I do find it easy to see why the 261 weighs more, the overall construction is just heavier made, more solid. Buy what suits you, whatever brand has the best support in your area, you won't go wrong with either one.


----------



## demc570 (Dec 29, 2013)

indiansprings said:


> One of the biggest internet tales is Stihl is paying husky for CM technology. Stihl's test bed was the 280 which used just one solenoid, the fuel injection patent was issued in 91, they had worked on the current CM platform going back to the 270's/280 intro, it is the reason their have been no issue's with the CM technology, no AT learning curve like the swedes. Stihl has imho copied air filtration only to take it to another level, with the current twist lock system found on the 261,271, and coming soon on the 362CM.
> Both brands are excellent when you get to the pro saw level, as a family we cut and sell a little firewood, over a 1000 cord in the last four and a half years, it boils down to personal preference and dealer support, before becoming involved with a Stihl/Echo/Shinny dealership I always bought where I got the best service, tried a 346XP it was a good saw, just hated the outboard clutch and after using Stihl for years just never felt "solid". We've run the two non 261's and love them, they get a heck of a lot of use, just bought a 261CM, it's going to Mastermind. Having said they are both great saws, I do find it easy to see why the 261 weighs more, the overall construction is just heavier made, more solid. Buy what suits you, whatever brand has the best support in your area, you won't go wrong with either one.


i wandered what was going on with the 280 and 270,my uncle has a 270 and it reminds me of of my 361,i like that little 270


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 29, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> I have made my living with both stihl and Husqvarna saws. I like them both,they both have faults and they both have good qualities to them. its a funny thing to me that if stihl is such a better saw than a Husqvarna then id say stihl must be down grading there quality by copying husqvarna's spring av or by paying to use husqvarnas m tronic technology. what I would say is that stihl isn't stupid and knows a good selling point when they see it. to me with the way saws are being built these days its just a matter of what size do you want and whats the color combo you like the best. would I go cut wood with a stihl ,ugh your dang skippy I would , have for years and hell im a Husqvarna ,jonsered,and red max dealer. don't get hung up on thinking one saws so much better than the other right now. save that till the saw with no name that I cant speak of hits the shelves ,then the game will change.



hey terry is there gonna be a red version of that saw


----------



## tlandrum (Dec 29, 2013)

I sure hope so


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 29, 2013)

Locust Cutter said:


> Kind of like the 261, chunky but in a good/solid way. Good torque and revs out nice. Might be a bit better A/V than the Stihl.



Neither the 261 nor the 5105 is handling like a real 50cc saw should - but of course it doesn't matter much if you just cut cookies, or are blocking logs in the yard (that is all I use my 5100S for).


----------



## treesmith (Dec 30, 2013)

My next saw up from the ms261 is a 288xp, for me the 261 handles beautifully


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 30, 2013)

treesmith said:


> My next saw up from the ms261 is a 288xp, for me the 261 handles beautifully



Any 50cc saw will, if you are used to much larger saws - I can't really see any other way anyone would like the handling of a MS261....


----------



## indiansprings (Dec 30, 2013)

treesmith said:


> My next saw up from the ms261 is a 288xp, for me the 261 handles beautifully


You know that because you actually run a saw,not just basing it's handling off armchair conjuncture. Bless ole Troll, great source of book/catalog knowledge, but how do you give a credible review when you have never used one
.lol 
Good to see you're Stihl kicking Saw Troll


----------



## sunfish (Dec 30, 2013)

treesmith said:


> My next saw up from the ms261 is a 288xp, for me the 261 handles beautifully


Still don't make it right...

Or wrong...


----------



## cre10 (Dec 30, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> Any 50cc saw will, if you are used to much larger saws - I can't really see any other way anyone would like the handling of a MS261....


Do you ever get tired of hating on the 261? After awhile I would think the novelty of it would wear off for you


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 30, 2013)

cre10 said:


> Do you ever get tired of hating on the 261? After awhile I would think the novelty of it would wear off for you



No, it was shocking how bad it felt in the hands, despite I already knew how it was built!


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 30, 2013)

I think it feels good. It will handle better with a 20" then the husky counterparts.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 30, 2013)

Think ill go with the 261cm.I already have a 441c, stihl 021, and a br600 stihl blower. Guess i shouldnt jump ship just yet. lol! Think im leaning toward a 261cm with 18b/c in .325. Anyone know of one for sell here? Theres a new non mtronic 261 for about 520 on here but for a 261 id just put a few ore dollars with it and buy new at my dealer?


----------



## KG441c (Dec 30, 2013)

Think ill go with the 261cm.I already have a 441c, stihl 021, and a br600 stihl blower. Guess i shouldnt jump ship just yet. lol! Think im leaning toward a 261cm with 18b/c in .325. Anyone know of one for sell here? Theres a new non mtronic 261 for about 520 on here but for a 261 id just put a few ore dollars with it and buy new at my dealer?


----------



## KG441c (Dec 30, 2013)

Think ill go with the 261cm.I already have a 441c, stihl 021, and a br600 stihl blower. Guess i shouldnt jump ship just yet. lol! Think im leaning toward a 261cm with 18b/c in .325. Anyone know of one for sell here? Theres a new non mtronic 261 for about 520 on here but for a 261 id just put a few ore dollars with it and buy new at my dealer?


----------



## hotjava66 (Dec 30, 2013)

If your planning on keeping it long term I would buy new, if your like some and constantly changing used is fine JMO. There may be some site sponsors who can get you a great deal, but on flip side local dealer support and spending money in the community is nice. I do a little of both. As for the saw go with M-Tronic, love my auto tune saws. Can't go wrong with a 261cm if you like it.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 30, 2013)

Done deal. Bought a 261 with 18b/c that was used once. 375$. Looks new and was too good a deal to pass up.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 30, 2013)

lll run it some and then off to Brad it will go!!!!


----------



## The Ripper (Dec 30, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> Neither the 261 nor the 5105 is handling like a real 50cc saw should - but of course it doesn't matter much if you just cut cookies, or are blocking logs in the yard (that is all I use my 5100S for).



So do you have to cross breed the 261 or 5105 with husky parts to get them to handle like a real 50cc saw or does just it boil down to a personal handling preference? From what I've seen and read ,the 261 with some mods could handle a bar from 16" to 28" with the latter being a ? may not pull with authority but the 261 will pull it. IMO the 261 would be the most universal saw to purchase for a one and only saw with the 5105 coming in second


----------



## milkman (Dec 30, 2013)

KG441c said:


> Ok Tlandrum!!!! Spill tha beans!!! lol




I'm thinking he might have a Quake on the bench.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 30, 2013)

The Ripper said:


> So do you have to cross breed the 261 or 5105 with husky parts to get them to handle like a real 50cc saw or does just it boil down to a personal handling preference? From what I've seen and read ,the 261 with some mods could handle a bar from 16" to 28" with the latter being a ? may not pull with authority but the 261 will pull it. IMO the 261 would be the most universal saw to purchase for a one and only saw with the 5105 coming in second



The best single saws setup will always likely be 60cc, but a ported 50 is pretty nice. The 261 will not pull a 28" bar and chain. The oiler and clutch wouldn't cut it and the saws balance would be horrible. I use my 346 with an 18" bar and chain and it does fine, any of the modern 50cc saws will.


----------



## The Ripper (Dec 30, 2013)

Andyshine77 said:


> The best single saws setup will always likely be 60cc, but a ported 50 is pretty nice. The 261 will not pull a 28" bar and chain. The oiler and clutch wouldn't cut it and the saws balance would be horrible. I use my 346 with an 18" bar and chain and it does fine, any of the modern 50cc saws will.



Typo error on the barshould of been 20" ,neighbor has one,not lightening fast but seems to pull it ok for being stock.


----------



## BKrusher (Dec 30, 2013)

KG441c said:


> Done deal. Bought a 261 with 18b/c that was used once. 375$. Looks new and was too good a deal to pass up.


261cm? Good deal I'd say.....have fun with her. Don't really look at my ms 361 anymore since I had mastermind do a 261c for me.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 30, 2013)

just a 261. not cm


----------



## moody (Dec 30, 2013)

I like the 261 OE  congrats on finding a saw


----------



## treesmith (Dec 30, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> Any 50cc saw will, if you are used to much larger saws - I can't really see any other way anyone would like the handling of a MS261....


Hahaha! Got to admire your consistency Niko 
My thought process, before I got the 261 I was using the bosses muff modded 346ne, you could wave it around like you were swatting a fly, cut small limbs brilliantly, it revved up quick but there was something about it that just didn't do it for me, I didn't like it for anything bigger than small limbing. Also don't like the outboard clutch or that when you opened the trucks tool box dropside on a side slope it always wanted to fall out onto the road. Don't get me wrong, I think it is a great saw, just not my choice. 
So, did some research, found the 261 at a dealer, it felt good, read reviews on here, spoke to Randy, bought my first ported saw. Never been happier and honestly never noticed that much difference weight wise. 
I still use the 346 for limbing occasionally but in my world it's not as good as a 200t 12" with Stihl full chisel. If weight ever became an issue then I wouldn't be able to do my job anyway as even an 088 with a 42" weighs less than a lot of the logs we throw in the back of the truck, anything under 11" is chipped. 
Different story if you're cutting down and limbing or thinning small growth but I don't.
As far as being brand-blinkered goes, I usually prefer Stihl for many reasons but I am in love with my 288xp, will be rescuing my very battered 262xp next summer from my father's garage in the UK and even sometimes dream about my old jonny 2055 turbo. 
Some stihls are rubbish, some huskies are rubbish, pick one that isn't and cut wood!


----------



## BKrusher (Dec 31, 2013)

KG441c said:


> just a 261. not cm


261 OE will be just as good, just gotta use the screwdriver...I don't know what a "real" any size saw should feel like I just use the damn saw and if its built well and cuts well and starts I'm happy. Real enough for me.


----------



## treesmith (Dec 31, 2013)

Mines screw tronic too


----------



## KG441c (Jan 10, 2014)

Decided to stay with Stihl because of local support but must say the 3 dealers in my home town are clueless!!!! 2 of them are Stihl gold dealers and everytime ive went into any of the 3 shops in town and asked questions about saws they were clueless to the different models and pushed me away from the pro models and toward 251 and 290s. My localdealers are a joke!They take forever to look every part # up? Not one of them have a clue about Stihls online reservations service. I ended up at Randys Saw Shop in Boyce , La. A 35 minute drive for me but worth every mile. They anwser all questions with on hands knowledge and know almost all parts and models without looking in the book and having u wait 15 minutes while they r draggin a**!!! Stihl should be more careful of their dealers! I bought their products not only on reputation but also assuming they had the best service in my area


----------

